# Gerbil cage/gerbilarium



## KingJosh

I am hopefully in a few months (planning ahead here  ) going to be getting two gerbil's preferably two males as I dont want to wake up to 8 little baby ones, awesome it may be but I couldn't keep them or give them away. Too many people I see on the internet are giving too many different types of cages (plastic, wire, glass) they belive are suitable for gerbils, I would please like someone to suggest what kind of cage they would go for and why with some solid reasons. I have been looking at a "gerbilarium" on the Pets at Home website which seems good as they can get plenty of nice air through the wired cage area and then burrow in the bottom tier which I have read is what they like to do a lot, also if people do recommend a gerbilarium, would it be better to just go with the Pets at Home one (will link after this paragraph) or build my own?

I'd rather not spend over £50 if possible (including the accessories)

Gerbilarium by Pets at Home-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Thanks,

Josh (first time poster)


----------



## kimbo85

the glass one with the cage on top is best as gerbils love to chew platsic so normal cages are no good. my mum got hers from pets at home but they r very expensive. u could always try ebay or your local freecycle. also even a glass aquarium is good.


----------



## Akai-Chan

I wouldn;t go for the gerbilarium, the wire shelves damnage the gerbils feet and can potentially break their leg.

If you look on ebay you can get some decent sized glass fish tanks on there for waaay less than £50. I think minimum should be 3foot by 1 foot but you can go to as big as you like. Tanks are good because you can put a deep substrate in them for the gerbils to dig in  You can also look on preloved or gumtree, they have some good deals 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## KingJosh

Is there anything that could be put over this hard wiring? say some tough sort of fabric?


----------



## Akai-Chan

KingJosh said:


> Is there anything that could be put over this hard wiring? say some tough sort of fabric?


Lino is ideal, durable and easily washable. Wood I guess would be ok but would stink after a while. I;'d stil recommend a fishtank though, farrrr cheaper 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

Akai-Chan said:


> I wouldn;t go for the gerbilarium, the wire shelves damnage the gerbils feet and can potentially break their leg.
> 
> If you look on ebay you can get some decent sized glass fish tanks on there for waaay less than £50. I think minimum should be 3foot by 1 foot but you can go to as big as you like. Tanks are good because you can put a deep substrate in them for the gerbils to dig in  You can also look on preloved or gumtree, they have some good deals
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I can only second this. I have unfortunately been witness to gerbils breaking their legs on these stupid cages 
Tanks are often cheaper and are much better for them


----------



## CanIgoHome

I've got 3 gerbils in a 3ft x 15ins x 12ins fish tank all I do is fill it up with half a medium bale of sawdust from [email protected] and let then dig 
but I did make the lid many years ago when I had 2 rats in it 
I came down stairs every morning and find a new tunnel ut:


----------

